# New to Dubai - Looking to meet people



## stelios

Dear all,

I have been living and working in London for an international hotel chain for a few years now.

I am relocating to Dubai on the 4th Jan 2008 for a minimum of 2 years. I do not know anyone over there, therefore I would like to start networking with people that are moving or currently in Dubai as I am a very sociable person.

I am 29 years old male, coming from Greece, I am into hotel management, and into enjoying life generally, which is mailny the reason why I live in London (amazing city). I am hoping Dubai is just as exciting, in its own way, which I am really looking forward to discover.

Looking forward to hearing from you soon

Best regards,

Stelios


----------



## stelios

*Hello Solowista_07*

Thanks for your reply.

It is nice to see that people are enjoying Dubai. I do expect to be very busy over there, however I expect to also have a good time. Please provide your email address so we can communicate and meet up when I am there.

Is it easy meeting people over there or everyone hangs around only with people from their own country? London is also multicultural as you know however there is a lot of interaction between people from different countries.

I am realy excited moving over there and I hope I will adjust to the Dubai reality quite quickly.

Anymore people out there that would like to meet up? I am arriving in Dubai the 4th of January, however I have not finalised the date yet, it has to be before the 7th since this the first day of my employment.


----------



## boundtolive

Hey Stelios

Dubai is an easy place to enjoy a lot of fun times - although (from my experience so far) people tend to stick to their own little groups but that shouldnt be much of a challenge for a sociable person!!


----------



## cookie13674

Hi Stelios, 

Welcome to Dubai !!! 
Happy New Year to You & best of luck. 
I am Claudia, & I've been here for 1 year. 
I would really love to make good friends , & belive me it's very hard to achieve in uae.
Would love to hear from you , 
Claudia 















stelios said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been living and working in London for an international hotel chain for a few years now.
> 
> I am relocating to Dubai on the 4th Jan 2008 for a minimum of 2 years. I do not know anyone over there, therefore I would like to start networking with people that are moving or currently in Dubai as I am a very sociable person.
> 
> I am 29 years old male, coming from Greece, I am into hotel management, and into enjoying life generally, which is mailny the reason why I live in London (amazing city). I am hoping Dubai is just as exciting, in its own way, which I am really looking forward to discover.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you soon
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stelios


----------



## Sophie75

Hi!
My name is Sophie and I moved to Dubai in November.
I am a 22 year old female from the UK and I am really enjoying Dubai so I a sure you will too. Its really easy to meet friends as everyone is really welcoming.
I hope you enjoy Dubai, Let me know how you get on!!


----------



## AliseMat

Hello All

My name is Alise and I was hoping someone could tell me what it is like living and especially working in Dubai. My Partner and I are hoping to relocate to Dubai from Australia. My partner is an Engineer and will most probably find work before me, would you suggest that I wait to find work once I am over there. I have a background in working in hotels, i have worked for Intercontinental Hotels for 4 years. Does anyone have any advice?

After reading everyones replies I am so excited at the thought of moving to Dubai. Any advice would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Shauny

*oh yes*



AliseMat said:


> Hello All
> 
> My name is Alise and I was hoping someone could tell me what it is like living and especially working in Dubai. My Partner and I are hoping to relocate to Dubai from Australia. My partner is an Engineer and will most probably find work before me, would you suggest that I wait to find work once I am over there. I have a background in working in hotels, i have worked for Intercontinental Hotels for 4 years. Does anyone have any advice?
> 
> After reading everyones replies I am so excited at the thought of moving to Dubai. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


how we gettin on people, ive been here 5 days now and its great, trying to sort out apartments and cars which is absolute mental but its a laugh aint it, 

let us know if you wanna catch up for a beer or summit, 

laters

shaun


----------



## shinny_girl

*Life in Dubai*

Hi,

i just happened to see your posting....

i think you must be now here in dubai...so how did you find it? have you been sucessful in networking?

ive been here for about 10 months, when i came here first i found a group of german and brit friends but now they all are back to their own countries and im a bit alone...

i found it difficult networking here ,you should be very out going...



stelios said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been living and working in London for an international hotel chain for a few years now.
> 
> I am relocating to Dubai on the 4th Jan 2008 for a minimum of 2 years. I do not know anyone over there, therefore I would like to start networking with people that are moving or currently in Dubai as I am a very sociable person.
> 
> I am 29 years old male, coming from Greece, I am into hotel management, and into enjoying life generally, which is mailny the reason why I live in London (amazing city). I am hoping Dubai is just as exciting, in its own way, which I am really looking forward to discover.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you soon
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stelios


----------



## shinny_girl

Hi all in the forum,

ive been here for almost 10 months and first it was very easy for me to find a group of friends...but they went back to their home and during past few months its been really tight time for me to find new friends...though most people are elcoming here but they are still abit shy to start up a conversation and i think thats why some find it difficult to meet up new ones.

am i right?


----------



## Shauny

Cheer up booty youll make more friends, youll have to come out with us lot if ya bored, ive been here for 3 months now and made some cracking mates. 





shinny_girl said:


> Hi all in the forum,
> 
> ive been here for almost 10 months and first it was very easy for me to find a group of friends...but they went back to their home and during past few months its been really tight time for me to find new friends...though most people are elcoming here but they are still abit shy to start up a conversation and i think thats why some find it difficult to meet up new ones.
> 
> am i right?


----------



## shinny_girl

I'd be glad to do that....got no problem meeting up new people....who r u people? any group or community i can join u?



Shauny said:


> Cheer up booty youll make more friends, youll have to come out with us lot if ya bored, ive been here for 3 months now and made some cracking mates.


----------



## Shauny

Na we aint got a group but we could be called the A team if ya want, we are all english, most of in early-mid twenties, we go ski-ing a few times a month and go to resturants a lot, plus the few jars out and about, we live greens/marina area so let us know if ya wanna join us, if not what about facebook, youll make friends on there wont ya




shinny_girl said:


> I'd be glad to do that....got no problem meeting up new people....who r u people? any group or community i can join u?


----------



## shinny_girl

that sounds interesting...most exciting...i think i will meet you up in restaurant, my favourit thing!!!
im persian,living in jumeirah and in my mid 20s.


----------



## Geordie Armani

go to Persia Persia! new restaurant at Wafi City WAFI : Homepage


----------



## Elphaba

shinny_girl said:


> that sounds interesting...most exciting...i think i will meet you up in restaurant, my favourit thing!!!
> im persian,living in jumeirah and in my mid 20s.



Come along to the meet up I am organising on Wednesday 23rd April. Keep an eye on the sticky thread for info. 


As you are female, just a word of caution, make sure that you meet new people, especially men, in a public place. No disrespect to the other poster, but even in Dubai you should be a little careful.


----------



## shinny_girl

Tanx! but i like meeting up people from different countries not only persians. Anyway, I'll have a try on that too.



Geordie Armani said:


> go to Persia Persia! new restaurant at Wafi City WAFI : Homepage


----------



## shinny_girl

Tanx for the Advise.Im cautious. 
23th april sounds nice...I'll probably join you...but who r u people!!!?!?!?! lol




Elphaba said:


> Come along to the meet up I am organising on Wednesday 23rd April. Keep an eye on the sticky thread for info.
> 
> 
> As you are female, just a word of caution, make sure that you meet new people, especially men, in a public place. No disrespect to the other poster, but even in Dubai you should be a little careful.


----------



## Elphaba

I am Elphaba - sometimes the moderator, sometimes the Wicked Witch of the West. 


PM me if you'd like more info.


----------



## Geordie Armani

I am a very normal Geordie girl aint I Elphaba !


----------



## shinny_girl

This associate should go far!


----------



## Elphaba

Geordie Armani said:


> I am a very normal Geordie girl aint I Elphaba !



Not sure about the words 'normal' and 'Geordie' in the same sentence? 

x


-


----------



## Pasanada

I'm up for the meet on the 23rd (have replied on the sticky)

Been here a week and the only friend I've made is the Emirates Road! lol It would be great to meet new people now I'm finally getting settled.

BTW I'm a British 30 something chica!


----------



## stelios

*Quite Impressed with the response*

Dear All,

Apologies for not responding in such a long time but I have been extremely busy tuning in with the lifestyle and work.

Thank you very much for your postings, I have to say I am quite impressed with the response. At the same time I am glad that the thread I started is the reson for people to meet each other and enjoy Dubai. 

I hope everyone is enjoying their new home; personally I found it hard to start with as I was used to be surrounded by my friends in the UK. At present, I have just started enjoying living here as I have met some people already, bought a car and tuned in with work.

The people I have met are mainly from work (Australian, Lebanese, one local guy, two Brits) and two from Greece, however one of them is gone already.
I am defienetely interested in meeting more people though, I believe the more the merrier. I understand that there is some outing organised please inform sate and time and I will try to attend, depending on work.

Work, takes a lot of my time as I have to work 12 hours per day, 7:00-19:00 or 11:00-23:00, on the positive side I have two days off a week, Fri-Sat and Sun-Mon on rotation. The hotel I work for is extremely busy with 6 restaurants, 3 bars and a convention centre, which I have to look after, I am still trying to memorise everyone's names, I find it very hard though 256 names is a big number.

Anyway, all the best of the luck with your lives and always smile because it is summertime.....

Looking forward to hearing from evryone soon.

Kind regards,

Stelios K.


----------



## shinny_girl

i think the event would extend yr friends chain broader....then its nice! 




stelios said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Apologies for not responding in such a long time but I have been extremely busy tuning in with the lifestyle and work.
> 
> Thank you very much for your postings, I have to say I am quite impressed with the response. At the same time I am glad that the thread I started is the reson for people to meet each other and enjoy Dubai.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their new home; personally I found it hard to start with as I was used to be surrounded by my friends in the UK. At present, I have just started enjoying living here as I have met some people already, bought a car and tuned in with work.
> 
> The people I have met are mainly from work (Australian, Lebanese, one local guy, two Brits) and two from Greece, however one of them is gone already.
> I am defienetely interested in meeting more people though, I believe the more the merrier. I understand that there is some outing organised please inform sate and time and I will try to attend, depending on work.
> 
> Work, takes a lot of my time as I have to work 12 hours per day, 7:00-19:00 or 11:00-23:00, on the positive side I have two days off a week, Fri-Sat and Sun-Mon on rotation. The hotel I work for is extremely busy with 6 restaurants, 3 bars and a convention centre, which I have to look after, I am still trying to memorise everyone's names, I find it very hard though 256 names is a big number.
> 
> Anyway, all the best of the luck with your lives and always smile because it is summertime.....
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from evryone soon.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Stelios K.


----------



## stemck2001

hiya yeah i posted today maybe in the wrong thread. im lookin to meet new ppl so it would be good if we organised something


----------



## shinny_girl

No worries...

we checking all 'f them...posters re same.



stemck2001 said:


> hiya yeah i posted today maybe in the wrong thread. im lookin to meet new ppl so it would be good if we organised something


----------



## iminere

*Dubai?*

Hi,

Did you ever move to Dubai? Get in touch, I'm looking to move there and wanted your view.

Thanks.

ImInEre




stelios said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been living and working in London for an international hotel chain for a few years now.
> 
> I am relocating to Dubai on the 4th Jan 2008 for a minimum of 2 years. I do not know anyone over there, therefore I would like to start networking with people that are moving or currently in Dubai as I am a very sociable person.
> 
> I am 29 years old male, coming from Greece, I am into hotel management, and into enjoying life generally, which is mailny the reason why I live in London (amazing city). I am hoping Dubai is just as exciting, in its own way, which I am really looking forward to discover.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you soon
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stelios


----------



## shinny_girl

you should join one of these expats get together once if you are now here.


----------



## nmbusinessman

*Hi*

If U can see the invisible U can achieve the impossible


----------



## nmbusinessman

If U can see the invisible U can achieve the impossible


----------



## bestof_life

*Hi*

HI , My name is Elena, and i'll be in Dubai March 28-April 4th , coming for the workshop there , dont know anyone as well.
I have my bday on 28th so maybe if you can recommend me where to go and what to do would be cool 
Hope you like it there after you moved :0 Which hotel you r working in ? i'm coming to Carlton Towers 
regards, 
Elena




stelios said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been living and working in London for an international hotel chain for a few years now.
> 
> I am relocating to Dubai on the 4th Jan 2008 for a minimum of 2 years. I do not know anyone over there, therefore I would like to start networking with people that are moving or currently in Dubai as I am a very sociable person.
> 
> I am 29 years old male, coming from Greece, I am into hotel management, and into enjoying life generally, which is mailny the reason why I live in London (amazing city). I am hoping Dubai is just as exciting, in its own way, which I am really looking forward to discover.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you soon
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stelios


----------



## heverlee

I'm also new to Dubai so if there is a gettogether scheduled, I would love to join u guys...


----------



## dizzyizzy

heverlee said:


> I'm also new to Dubai so if there is a gettogether scheduled, I would love to join u guys...


there is a forum social tonight - check the thread, is on the main page!

good chance for those of you who are serious about wanting to meet new people.


----------



## manish6oct

*Hi All*

Hi all 
I am Manish, basically from Northern part of India , I am a Software engineer, been Canada lately, Here in Dubai staying from last 2 months working as a SE. Hardly go out because I am alone & don’t have friends here even after 2 months..Week days are fine because of office but weekends are really very boring, so looking for some good friends (any country ,gender, status)for social outing or social relationship. Recently I got this website. I am not sure how it will help full for me. But yea I am trying  , I have seen couple of post here , so those looking for job here .all the best for all..
Thanks & Cheers
Manish


----------



## manish6oct

[Hi all 
I am Manish, basically from Northern part of India , I am a Software engineer, been Canada lately, Here in Dubai staying from last 2 months working as a SE. Hardly go out because I am alone & don’t have friends here even after 2 months..Week days are fine because of office but weekends are really very boring, so looking for some good friends (any country ,gender, status)for social outing or social relationship. Recently I got this website. I am not sure how it will help full for me. But yea I am trying  , I have seen couple of post here , so those looking for job here .all the best for all..
Thanks & Cheers
Manish


----------



## yves_

Hi Stelios,

I am just arrived in Dubai in March 09 for a 3 years period. I am French working in sales field in GCC. I am 30 years old and also actively looking to setup a social network. I have now my appartment setup and ready to enjoy fantastic city life. Maybe we can meet around...

Yves



stelios said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been living and working in London for an international hotel chain for a few years now.
> 
> I am relocating to Dubai on the 4th Jan 2008 for a minimum of 2 years. I do not know anyone over there, therefore I would like to start networking with people that are moving or currently in Dubai as I am a very sociable person.
> 
> I am 29 years old male, coming from Greece, I am into hotel management, and into enjoying life generally, which is mailny the reason why I live in London (amazing city). I am hoping Dubai is just as exciting, in its own way, which I am really looking forward to discover.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you soon
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stelios


----------



## tokiemoon

*looking for new friends b4 I get to Dubai*

Hi Guys
My husband lives in Dubai & I miss him lots but am coming over on 8th Oct til 28th Oct, I will be moving over beg January, it would be nice to get to know some people on here before I come over, maybe we could meet up for coffe or drink, lol ,when I come over in Oct, I will be living in Al Barsha area, near the Mall of the Emirates.
My husband works long hours so some new friends to go out with would be great, also any advice re finding work would be appreciated too.

Paula x


----------



## Small son

Hi Paula,
I will be happy to welcome you in Dubai. I'm living here since more than 7 years.
Please contact me:
smallson13(at)hotmail.com


----------



## cadburry82

hello,

i'm new to this forum, i'm a singaporean and currently working as tehnician in property company, i'm interested to work in dubai, but i''m not sure how to apply for jobs there?

anyone can give suggestion?

thank you


----------



## sounds_of_arabia

cadburry82 said:


> hello,
> 
> i'm new to this forum, i'm a singaporean and currently working as tehnician in property company, i'm interested to work in dubai, but i''m not sure how to apply for jobs there?
> 
> anyone can give suggestion?
> 
> thank you


a lot of recruitment agencies are available online like (gulf talent, jobs in duabi) you can google them, check the matching vacancies 

good luck


----------



## cadburry82

thank you.


----------



## sounds_of_arabia

tokiemoon said:


> Hi Guys
> My husband lives in Dubai & I miss him lots but am coming over on 8th Oct til 28th Oct, I will be moving over beg January, it would be nice to get to know some people on here before I come over, maybe we could meet up for coffe or drink, lol ,when I come over in Oct, I will be living in Al Barsha area, near the Mall of the Emirates.
> My husband works long hours so some new friends to go out with would be great, also any advice re finding work would be appreciated too.
> 
> Paula x


you can search online for jobs through the recruitment agencies , however job hunting will be easier once you arrive (local news papers, friends, and so on)

i stay in the neighborhood send me ur contacts and we will get in touch 

take care


----------



## cadburry82

thanks for your reply,


i prefer to get the job 1st before arrive there. my contact no. 65+84546074
if you have any recomendation please call me.

thank you


----------



## Anna returning

tokiemoon said:


> Hi Guys
> My husband lives in Dubai & I miss him lots but am coming over on 8th Oct til 28th Oct, I will be moving over beg January, it would be nice to get to know some people on here before I come over, maybe we could meet up for coffe or drink, lol ,when I come over in Oct, I will be living in Al Barsha area, near the Mall of the Emirates.
> My husband works long hours so some new friends to go out with would be great, also any advice re finding work would be appreciated too.
> 
> Paula x


hi there fellow Brightonian! (Although at the mo my UK place is in Hove Actually )
I've just arrived and am in need of new friends too. I'm in the process of renting an apartment in The Greens, which is right next to Al Barsha. I'm heading back to UK on 12th for a couple of weeks (having just moved flats a week before coming out here! I'm never one to do things by halves!!) but could meet up on 10th or 11th if you like. What sort of age-group (ish) would you be looking for friends in (I know it can be irrelevant, but just suppose you're 18 and I'm 91, we might not have a lot in common )


----------



## tokiemoon

*Hi Anna*



Anna returning said:


> hi there fellow Brightonian! (Although at the mo my UK place is in Hove Actually )
> I've just arrived and am in need of new friends too. I'm in the process of renting an apartment in The Greens, which is right next to Al Barsha. I'm heading back to UK on 12th for a couple of weeks (having just moved flats a week before coming out here! I'm never one to do things by halves!!) but could meet up on 10th or 11th if you like. What sort of age-group (ish) would you be looking for friends in (I know it can be irrelevant, but just suppose you're 18 and I'm 91, we might not have a lot in common )


Please send me your email address, I live in Hove actually too lol how wierd is that, oh by the way Im 41, too old?
Im in UK at mo, will be going to Dubai to see my Husband on 8th Oct til 28th, when are you back in Dubai?
Paula x, thanks alot for reply too


----------



## Anna returning

tokiemoon said:


> Please send me your email address, I live in Hove actually too lol how wierd is that, oh by the way Im 41, too old?
> Im in UK at mo, will be going to Dubai to see my Husband on 8th Oct til 28th, when are you back in Dubai?
> Paula x, thanks alot for reply too


We seem to have 2 threads going... I think?? In my insommniac-al state I'm not quite sure 
If so, then you should have got my phone no. plus email... let me know.


----------



## klaven

*hi shinny*

I too am new to dubai and iam finding it difficult to meet new friends apart from those in my office........give me a shout if you wanna chat about dubai or the uae in general ....i am trying to be very outgoing which is the only way to be .......

















QUOTE=shinny_girl;21229]Hi,

i just happened to see your posting....

i think you must be now here in dubai...so how did you find it? have you been sucessful in networking?

ive been here for about 10 months, when i came here first i found a group of german and brit friends but now they all are back to their own countries and im a bit alone...

i found it difficult networking here ,you should be very out going...[/QUOTE]


----------



## shinny_girl

Hey Klaven,

welcome to dubai...now its been 2 yrs in dubai for me and i've made lots of friends, .....you really need to be outgoing to find friends here otherwise your luck is zero.
i guess here in this forum there are some gatherings every often...or we can go for a coffee one day and you can also join us.... what do you think? tell us more about yourself.....


----------



## klaven

*Dubai*

Yes i do know how to get this easyly who do you have as a contact in Dubai already ?

And do you know the costs and expense of living here ?




Bafas Travel[/quote]


----------



## stewart

All during this forum (which has been going on for a while now) people have said how hard it is to meet new friends ect in UAE.
I have a multitude of friends of all different nationalties, I do not see what the problem is, unless you are a couch potatoe.


----------



## tokiemoon

*Hi Klaven do you want to chat?*

I am moving to Dubai in early Jan, am looking to make friends before I get there, also visiting my Hubby in Dubai on 8 Oct ,want to have a chat? sorry for asking but your username doesn't give away if you are male or female


QUOTE=klaven;191245]I too am new to dubai and iam finding it difficult to meet new friends apart from those in my office........give me a shout if you wanna chat about dubai or the uae in general ....i am trying to be very outgoing which is the only way to be .......


I am moving to Dubai in early Jan, am looking to make friends before I get there, also visiting my Hubby in Dubai on 8 Oct ,want to have a chat? sorry for asking but your username doesn't give away if you are male or female














QUOTE=shinny_girl;21229]Hi,

i just happened to see your posting....

i think you must be now here in dubai...so how did you find it? have you been sucessful in networking?

ive been here for about 10 months, when i came here first i found a group of german and brit friends but now they all are back to their own countries and im a bit alone...

i found it difficult networking here ,you should be very out going...[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## klaven

Hi well, my names kieran iam 29 and an IFA hear in Dubai and iam looking for networking and advice on where to meet new people and create new freindships, i have 2 children back in England and i am trying to be as outgoing as possible...........many thanks for all your help 









shinny_girl said:


> Hey Klaven,
> 
> welcome to dubai...now its been 2 yrs in dubai for me and i've made lots of friends, .....you really need to be outgoing to find friends here otherwise your luck is zero.
> i guess here in this forum there are some gatherings every often...or we can go for a coffee one day and you can also join us.... what do you think? tell us more about yourself.....


----------



## screwballs9

*Deserttt!!!!!!*

SUP ALL???
Ive been in dubai for quite some time!
and i had to leave abroad for my studies*skooling* therefore i lost contact with most of my buddies and i think most of them have left da country for various reasons!
nywyz am back now and doing my college here in dubai!
am looking out for new friends hoo loves desert driving!!*dune bashing* 
ummm....so yea ny1 interested in dune bashin and people hoo gt 4x4 n looking for the right person in the da desert! 
IT WUD ME MOI!!!
mail me at nidhin_89athotmail

l8r!


----------



## wdhurt

Looks like I might be late to the party with this thread but it's worth a shot...

I just moved to Dubai and am looking to meet some friends! Originally from Washington, DC but now living in the Marina. I work in finance (education business development and acquisitions). Would love to meet up with a group sometime - age is not a big deal but I generally hang out with people anywhere from 20's to 40's! Feel free to send me a message!


----------



## SBP

Posts regularly on here for brunches, pub quizzes and random meet ups and all are welcome. Trouble is lots of people who moan about not meeting people, say they going to come then don't bother.
It is very hard to meet people if you don't go out!!!

Take the chance most of us have and have met a lot of good fun people


----------

